# Smoked hard boiled eggs.



## white cloud

I am going to try these along with my Smoked Easter Turkey. I have this old smokin book that belonged to my Grandfather that has this recipe in it and have always wanted to try it. It goes like this; hard boil, cool, peel and place in smoker and smoke @ 85' until a rich amber color and prepare as you would deviled eggs which I found a kicked up version using a big dollop of horseradish in the yolk mixture. The only problem I see with my new still experimenting with electric smoker is to how and get the chips smoking at 85' even though the electric element is reostatically contolled and will maintain this temp. So I thought about putting about four red hot charcoal brickets in the chip box and toss in some chips and moniter the temp with the control. Has anyone ever tried smoking hard boiled eggs before?


----------



## smoked

yea, you will be waiting for an eternity to get chips smoldering at 85....not even sure why it would have to be at that temp and not lower....guess I'll have to give it a try one day in my cold box setup.....


----------



## deejaydebi

I found that for me eggs work best when I've already finished smoking for the day and there's still just a bit of smoldering coals and chips left over. I throw one or two coals in a few small wood chips and let it go for awhile.


----------



## bluefrog

I've smoked eggs while smoking other things at 220.  Just don't leave them in more than about 25 to 30 min.

Scott


----------



## gunslinger

Be sure to let us know how they taste deviled.


----------



## msmith

I agree and go ahead and have them Deviled when you put them in.


----------



## vulcan75001

Quite a while ago...someone posted a link for bbq videos..and one was for smoked eggs...If I remember correctly...they put the raw eggs...on the grill..cold side...indirect heat arrangement...got the heat up to 175* with smoke...and let them go for about 2 hours...claimed the smoke penetrated the shell...have tried to find that post several times but so far it has eluded me..


----------



## Dutch

Richard, I believe this is the post that you are refering too-

This was posted by Dave11:
 While strolling through the internet yesterday I stumbled upon this video. The best I can tell, he is putting raw eggs in the smoker. http://www.dave.tv/MediaPlayer.aspx?contentItemID=13875


----------



## oar

I am with Debi and msmith, put them in after your done for the day and wait for that color.  

Matt


----------



## vulcan75001

Dutch...Thats the one...Thank you kind sir...


----------



## deejaydebi

Now Tom you know all good eggs are better "Deviled!"


----------



## dj mishima

Has anyone tried this out yet?  I was thinking of doing this and figured someone else out there has tried it before.

I was wondering which method worked best.   I was thinking of making a cardboard box cold smoker so I could do these, but if I didn't need to...


----------



## homebrew

I smoked the eggs in the shell 225 for 2-1/2 hours then made deviled eggs out of them. Very tasty.


----------



## sqwib

Try this, got this from another forum but don't want to post a link (forum rules)

I tried it and it works













Homebrwew those eggs look awesome, have you tried these


----------



## arnie

I smoke raw eggs at 225 for 2 ¼ to 2 ½ hours with a little mesquite. 

They are great plane, as deviled eggs, in egg salad, or in potato salad


----------



## sqwib

Sorry, just realized I answered a 4.5 year old post

You guys resurrecting Old Posts are killing me


----------



## homebrew

Old tread or not, what are those bacon wrapped balls in your photos? They look awsome.


----------



## sqwib

Dino Eggs, the recipe link is in my signature.


----------



## Bearcarver

SQWIB said:


> Sorry, just realized I answered a 4.5 year old post
> 
> You guys resurrecting Old Posts are killing me


I'm glad it was brought forward---It's awesome!!!

Bear


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Squib,I'm with you;those old post get me misdirected,then I feel
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.As for the Eggs...I smoke raw eggs a lot,not only do they make a great tasting Deviled Egg,but potato salad with smoked Eggs AND Potatoes is to die for;placed right on the grill and left at 225*f for about 2-1/2hrs.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,but they are a good snack with S/P and a drink
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





while the meal gets done
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

   I know, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, But I'm in the process of re-taking a bunch of shots I lost in my last crash
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and....


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Whitecloud,save a step in your egg dishes
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






,Put raw eggs over an area of your grate that is 220* or close. Leave them for 2.5 hrs. and enjoy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've done this a lot and really enjoy the results,not as much smoke as pre-boiled,but a nice subtle taste.

   When peeling them, do as an old man told me once ,"The more cracks in the shell,the easier to peel".
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and................


----------



## sqwib

oldschoolbbq said:


> When peeling them, do as an old man told me once ,"The more cracks in the shell,the easier to peel".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun and................


Good tip

as well as the fresher they are the easier to peel


----------



## shortend

Whoooo Sqwib, I do Smoked Deviled Eggs a lot. Never saw those Dino Eggs before. I gotta try that!


----------



## dj mishima

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but I was thinking of doing deviled eggs or potato salad.  Possibly making too many deviled eggs then making bacon wrapped scotch eggs with the left overs.


----------



## sqwib

Dj Mishima said:


> Sorry for resurrecting an old thread, but I was thinking of doing deviled eggs or potato salad.  Possibly making too many deviled eggs then making bacon wrapped scotch eggs with the left overs.




No need to be sorry.

Keep us posted


----------



## virgo53

Great resurection, I didn't know you could do that.

The recipe for the dino eggs I can't seem to find, May I ask you to directly post it?

Need to try this I like eggs.


----------



## sqwib

Virgo53 said:


> Great resurection, I didn't know you could do that.
> 
> The recipe for the dino eggs I can't seem to find, May I ask you to directly post it?
> 
> Need to try this I like eggs.


Its in my signature

"Dino Eggs"


----------



## virgo53

Dumb guy problem, I can't find the recipe in your signature??? I mouse over it and get 5 choices but no recipe, What am I doing wrong.

Gots to be me, "Help"

Mike


----------



## virgo53

Figured it out Now to get them done, Thanks for the recipe!! Mike


----------

